

What I've learned from Sci-Fi movies - redgirlsays
http://redgirlsays.com/blog/archives/322

======
ebneter
From _Alien_ and a semi-infinite number of rip-offs: Never pick up an alien
egg.

------
lowglow
I also find I get a lot of my inspiration from Sci-Fi movies.

